# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Actualité canardpc.com > [Journal de bord] Ulule : Canard PC fait sa révolution

## Izual

*Canard PC fait sa révolution !*
▪ Jeu vidéo + Jeu de plateau + Hardware = 1 seul abo
▪ Nouvelle formule papier pour Canard PC
▪ Augmentation des émissions Twitch (et versions podcast)

Participez avec des abonnements à -20% sur Ulule

----------


## Jeckhyl

Ca se passera comment pour lier les abos à notre compte canardpc.com ?

----------


## Kaelis

Hâte de voir le nouveau site... c'est comme si c'était fait on dirait, plus de la moitié du financement en une heure  ::o:

----------


## Yshuya

Humanoide  ::'(:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Deux heures et demi pour le 100%, pas mal.

----------


## Nival

'lut,

Plus ou moins même question que Jeckhyl : si on a déjà un abonnement fraichement en cours, comment ça se passe ?

Notamment : on garde l'abo en cours "Canard PC seul" jusqu'à son terme puis cela prolonge d'1 an avec la formule complète, ou bien est-ce que le nouvel abonnement "formule complète" va se suppléer de toute façon à tout abonnement en cours et qu'en vous soutenant via un pré-abonnement d'1 an sur Ulule on prolongera simplement l'abo en cours d'1 an ?

----------


## Futurama

> Humanoide


Si t'es chaud on monte un groupe pour aller braquer une banque et avec le magot on arrose le financement jusqu'à ce que le mot "Humanoïde" apparaisse en stretch goal.

----------


## Narm

> Humanoide


J' avoue. 
Et je sais que je vais encore lâcher mes brouzoufs même si je m'étais dis à la dernière campagne que je ne le ferai plus  :haha:

----------


## Fastela

J'ai pas pu voir le live hier soir, est-ce que quelque chose a été dit à propos du forum ?

----------


## Zerger

Ouais il sera toujours là

----------


## Fastela

Dans sa version actuelle ou on aura droit à un refresh aussi ?

----------


## M.Rick75

> Ouais il sera toujours là
> 
> https://thumbs.gfycat.com/SoulfulLan...restricted.gif


Haha.

----------


## Mithiriath

Salut,



> Ca se passera comment pour lier les abos à notre compte canardpc.com ?





> 'lut,
> 
> Plus ou moins même question que Jeckhyl : si on a déjà un abonnement fraichement en cours, comment ça se passe ?
> 
> Notamment : on garde l'abo en cours "Canard PC seul" jusqu'à son terme puis cela prolonge d'1 an avec la formule complète, ou bien est-ce que le nouvel abonnement "formule complète" va se suppléer de toute façon à tout abonnement en cours et qu'en vous soutenant via un pré-abonnement d'1 an sur Ulule on prolongera simplement l'abo en cours d'1 an ?


Alors il ne me semble pas qu'ils aient donné la procédure exacte mais Ivan a dit que si on a déjà un abonnement en cours à CPC alors l'abonnement pris sur ulule viendra prolonger celui-ci. Sûrement qu'ils demanderont à un moment via ulule ou via un email envoyé sur l'adresse email lié au compte ulule de leur donner l'adresse email ou le nom d'utilisateur lié au compte CPC pour faire la liaison.
Cependant la campagne ulule finissant le 20 mai, plus le temps de traitement, Ivan a dit que les contreparties physique (mug, magazine papier, ...) ne seraient sûrement pas livrées avant juillet. Pas de réception du magazine de mai et juin pour les personnes non déjà abonnés et ayant pris un abonnement via cette campagne ulule. La date de l'abonnement papier commencera donc très certainement en juillet et je suppose que ça sera pareil pour l'abonnement numérique lié pour faciliter.
Si des personnes ont leur abonnement qui finit en mai, je suppose donc qu'il y aura une coupure pour le mois de juin puis il sera de nouveau activé en juillet.




> Dans sa version actuelle ou on aura droit à un refresh aussi ?


Non pas de nouveau forum. La raison invoquée est que le forum sur une version de vbulletin tellement personnalisée qu'ils ne peuvent pas simplement migrer sur une nouvelle version. Ça demanderait beaucoup de travail.
Kahn a parlé d'ici 3 à 6 mois de revoir l'organisation de certaines sections du forum.

----------


## Kaelis

Que faudrait-il changer concernant le forum ?

----------


## Fastela

> Non pas de nouveau forum. La raison invoquée est que le forum sur une version de vbulletin tellement personnalisée qu'ils ne peuvent pas simplement migrer sur une nouvelle version. Ça demanderait beaucoup de travail.
> Kahn a parlé d'ici 3 à 6 mois de revoir l'organisation de certaines sections du forum.


C'est très dommage.




> Que faudrait-il changer concernant le forum ?


Tellement de choses. Au delà du design qui est mauvais et daté, les catégories datent elles aussi d'une autre époque, le moteur de recherche est inexistant, et j'en passe.

Il n'y a qu'à voir tous les travers que la communauté a mis en place de manière directe ou indirecte pour circonscrire aux défauts : certains topics se classent par l'utilisation de titres avec des crochets, la fameuse limite des 10 000 posts, des gens ont carrément des liens vers des topics dans leur signature. C'est un bordel organisé mais ça reste un énorme bordel. Et pour un site qui repose tellement sur sa communauté je trouve triste que le forum soit le laissé pour compte dans ce grand remaniement.

----------


## Franky Mikey

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'une majorité d'utilisateurs seraient favorables à une réorganisation de ce "bordel", qui moi me va très bien à part quelques bricoles.

----------


## Kaelis

Le moteur de recherche ne casse pas des briques, je passe par un moteur de recherche général pour trouver le topic d'un jeu. La limite des 10 000 je ne comprends pas trop le principe.

Pour le reste je trouve que le forum est agréable à lire et il a beau être "à l'ancienne" ça me pose pas de problème pour lire ou écrire. En tout cas tant que ça ne devient pas un pseudo réseau social avec des likes & co. ça me va  ::P:

----------


## Zerger

On est ordonné dans notre bordel, voilà tout

----------


## Ruvon

> Le moteur de recherche ne casse pas des briques, je passe par un moteur de recherche général pour trouver le topic d'un jeu. La limite des 10 000 je ne comprends pas trop le principe.
> 
> Pour le reste je trouve que le forum est agréable à lire et il a beau être "à l'ancienne" ça me pose pas de problème pour lire ou écrire. En tout cas tant que ça ne devient pas un pseudo réseau social avec des likes & co. ça me va


Le principe de "like" (ou autre réaction) sur un post sur un forum a un avantage : éviter les messages qui viennent juste répondre "lol" ou "+1". Après, est-ce vraiment important d'éviter ces messages quasi vides qui n'apportent rien ?...

----------


## Haelnak

De mon point de vue, le seul vrai souci du forum, c'est sa version mobile.
Même si je dois bien avouer qu'il est parfois un peu pénible de retrouver un topic précis.

Et pour les Like ou assimilés, quand bien même cela pourrait permettre -et encore- d'éviter les quelques posts "+1", ça pourrait aussi engendrer une espèce de conditionnement/altération du comportement de nouveaux canards, voire d'anciens qui sait, à la recherche d'une certaine reconnaissance. 
Suffit de voir la tronche des réseaux sociaux qui proposent ces systèmes (TikTok, Twitter et Facebook entre autres) ou encore de certains forums (Developpez.net, notamment) avec des avis parfois très polarisés, volontairement provocateurs ou justement très "lissés" dans le but de jouer avec les +/-.

----------


## Howii

Un bon coup de neuf au forum serait quand même pas mal.

----------


## Xchroumfph

> De mon point de vue, le seul vrai souci du forum, c'est sa version mobile.


Ce n'est pas la 1ère fois que sont annoncées des modifications des sections du forum. Il y aurait sans doute quelques trucs à faire mais je pense que c'est tellement pas la priorité que ça peut tout à fait passer à la trappe encore une fois.

Quand à la version mobile, j'imagine qu'aujourd'hui tout le monde utilise la "version pour ordinateur" sur son téléphone. Pour la consultation, c'est suffisant. Quant à poster un truc par contre...

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Le principe de "like" (ou autre réaction) sur un post sur un forum a un avantage : éviter les messages qui viennent juste répondre "lol" ou "+1". Après, est-ce vraiment important d'éviter ces messages quasi vides qui n'apportent rien ?...


Les réactions +/- n'apportent rien non plus à un forum de _discussion_. 
Je trouve d'ailleurs appréciable que les posts de type "+1" soient assez rares ici (à part l'emote qui rigole en réaction à une blague, pas bien méchant) et que la majorité des échanges demeurent relativement construits.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Un bon coup de neuf au forum serait quand même pas mal.


Pourquoi faire ? 
Le neuf par principe, ça occasionne souvent le désagrément du changement des habitudes sans contrepartie significative quant à l'expérience d'utilisation.

----------


## Kaelis

> Et pour les Like ou assimilés, quand bien même cela pourrait permettre -et encore- d'éviter les quelques posts "+1", ça pourrait aussi engendrer une espèce de conditionnement/altération du comportement de nouveaux canards, voire d'anciens qui sait, à la recherche d'une certaine reconnaissance. 
> Suffit de voir la tronche des réseaux sociaux qui proposent ces systèmes (TikTok, Twitter et Facebook entre autres) ou encore de certains forums (Developpez.net, notamment) avec des avis parfois très polarisés, volontairement provocateurs ou justement très "lissés" dans le but de jouer avec les +/-.


_+ 1_

----------


## Ruvon

> Et pour les Like/J'aime/etc., quand bien même cela pourrait permettre -et encore- d'éviter les quelques posts "+1", ça pourrait aussi engendrer une espèce de conditionnement/altération du comportement de nouveaux canards, voire d'anciens qui sait, à la recherche d'une certaine reconnaissance. 
> Suffit de voir la tronche des réseaux sociaux qui proposent ces systèmes (TikTok, Twitter et Facebook entre autres) ou encore de certains forums (Developpez.net, notamment) avec des avis parfois très polarisés, volontairement provocateurs ou justement très "lissés" dans le but de jouer avec les +/-.


+1



 ::ninja:: 

Pour le voir à l'oeuvre sur un autre forum que celui que tu cites, ça ne prend pas vraiment ce chemin là, tout dépend de la communauté qui l'utilise, mais tu as raison, ça rend cette situation possible.




> Les réactions +/- n'apportent rien non plus à un forum de _discussion_. 
> Je trouve d'ailleurs appréciable que les posts de type "+1" soient assez rares ici (à part l'emote qui rigole en réaction à une blague, pas bien méchant) et que la majorité des échanges demeurent relativement construits.


On est d'accord, c'est bien pour ça que je disais que ça n'a pas grande importance dans le cas de ce forum, vu qu'il n'est pas non plus envahi par ça.

Par contre ce dont je parlais c'est d'un +1, jamais d'un -1.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Pour le voir à l'oeuvre sur un autre forum que celui que tu cites, ça ne prend pas vraiment ce chemin là, tout dépend de la communauté qui l'utilise, mais tu as raison, ça rend cette situation possible.


Si tu parles de Metacouncil, ils sont quand même sur un délire assez éloigné du notre (automodération, etc.), et pas tout à fait à la même échelle non plus.  :;):

----------


## Ruvon

> Si tu parles de Metacouncil, ils sont quand même sur un délire assez éloigné du notre (automodération, etc.), et pas tout à fait à la même échelle non plus.


Oui. C'est pour ça que je parle de communauté. Et pas de -1 là bas, ni de course à celui qui aura le plus de +1. Question d'état d'esprit. L'échelle n'est pas la même, mais on ne parle pas non plus d'un forum de 20 personnes.

----------


## Howii

> Pourquoi faire ? 
> Le neuf par principe, ça occasionne souvent le désagrément du changement des habitudes sans contrepartie significative quant à l'expérience d'utilisation.


Ouais en fait faudrait juste le supprimer.

----------


## Kazemaho

Faut pas toucher au forum!  :Cell:  :Cell:  :Cell: 

Namého! Il est très bien le forum. Bande de djeuns va...

Par contre, je rejoins nAKAZZ qu'un petit theme responsive ca ferait pas de mal mais c'est pas non plus impraticable.

Edit: Y a l'autre mafieux qui a encore changé son pseudo avec ses majuscules...

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Que faudrait-il changer concernant le forum ?


Les membres  ::trollface::

----------


## Jikob

> Faut pas toucher au forum! 
> 
> Namého! Il est très bien le forum. Bande de djeuns va...
> 
> Par contre, je rejoins nAKAZZ qu'un petit theme responsive ca ferait pas de mal mais c'est pas non plus impraticable.
> 
> Edit: Y a l'autre mafieux qui a encore changé son pseudo avec ses majuscules...


Ah mais si le forum change, je vais encore mettre un mois à m'y retrouver...
Déjà quand les rubriques ont été revues il y a une paire d'années j'ai galéré.

Sauf concernant la version mobile je suis d'accord aussi, perso je garde le template classique et je zoom, c'est dire...
Canard PC, les utilisateurs du forum ont aussi pris 20 ans depuis les débuts, ne nous bousculez pas trop fort...  ::cry::

----------


## Futurama

Hello, 

Pareil, je suis un vieux con qui ne peut pas saquer toutes ces merdes de réseaux sociaux et autres sites web pleins de tuiles qui changent de format tous les deux jours.
Le forum; il est léger; lisible et efficace; pas besoin de toucher. (Comme celui d'HFR) 

Quand des choses sont fonctionnelles; il n'y a pas besoin de changer pour changer. (Surtout que c'est souvent pour brasser de l'air et faire pire au final)

Et puis d'abord on a pas besoin de toutes ces interfaces graphiques là ! Le texte c'est très bien ! ça suffit amplement !  Scrogneugneu !
Vieux con level 99; je vous avais prévenu :D

----------


## Baalim

Le réel problème du forum, c'est son manque de lisibilité sur smartphone.
Le mode dédié est catastrophique tandis que le mode ordinateur est, assez logiquement, difficile à naviguer (je ne compte plus le nombre d'abonnements supprimés en voulant valider une autre touche.

----------


## Woulfo

Le gros problème du forum, c'est la discussion "Star Wars" qui est dans "Tout ou rien" au lieu de "Canard Café".
Cela reste une des énigmes de la vie.

----------


## Franky Mikey

> Le réel problème du forum, c'est son manque de lisibilité sur smartphone.
> Le mode dédié est catastrophique tandis que le mode ordinateur est, assez logiquement, difficile à naviguer (je ne compte plus le nombre d'abonnements supprimés en voulant valider une autre touche.


L'autre jour, j'ai dérapé et cliqué sur "Marquer tous les forums comme lus". 
Une tragédie.  :Facepalm:

----------


## Howii

> Hello, 
> 
> Pareil, je suis un vieux con qui ne peut pas saquer toutes ces merdes de réseaux sociaux et autres sites web pleins de tuiles qui changent de format tous les deux jours.
> Le forum; il est léger; lisible et efficace; pas besoin de toucher. (Comme celui d'HFR) 
> 
> Quand des choses sont fonctionnelles; il n'y a pas besoin de changer pour changer. (Surtout que c'est souvent pour brasser de l'air et faire pire au final)
> 
> Et puis d'abord on a pas besoin de toutes ces interfaces graphiques là ! Le texte c'est très bien ! ça suffit amplement !  Scrogneugneu !
> Vieux con level 99; je vous avais prévenu :D


Oui voila, s'il y a un changement à faire sur le forum c'est ça : Supprimez le CSS, c'est trop moderne !

----------


## Haraban

Howii qui continue son éternelle croisade contre le forum.
Par contre chapeau : tu n'as toujours pas cité Discord après trois posts  ::lol::  .

----------


## Haelnak

> Faut pas toucher au forum! 
> 
> Namého! Il est très bien le forum. Bande de djeuns va...
> 
> Par contre, je rejoins nAKAZZ qu'un petit theme responsive ca ferait pas de mal mais c'est pas non plus impraticable.
> 
> Edit: Y a l'autre mafieux qui a encore changé son pseudo avec ses majuscules...


 :Fourbe: 


Après j'ai beau être un jeune parmi les canards, je trouve aussi que la tronche actuelle du forum lui va très bien. 
C'est lisible, propre, épuré mais pas trop (on a droit aux signatures et avatars notamment) et globalement efficace.

De mon côté, j'utilise Tapatalk quand j'ai l'intention de poster des trucs (ça fait le taf), sinon le site en version PC lorsque j'ai simplement envie de consulter quelques topics rapidement (ça fait le taf, aussi). 

Dans l'idéal, il faudrait une appli CPC super opti qui intégrerait l'accès aux articles ainsi que le forum.  ::ninja:: 


Sinon, petite question par rapport à la campagne Ulule : si on participe en prenant le double abo papier par exemple, on a aussi droit aux récompenses des paliers inférieurs comme sur Kickstarter (oui je pense au mug) ou pas du tout ?

----------


## Cotopaxi

Une bonne nouvelle ! 
Est-ce que les anciens numéros de CPC et CPC HW seront numérisés et accessibles ?
Content de voir que le lancement du stream et autres vidéos ( truc qui ne m'intéresse pas) ne mette pas en danger le magazine écrit, ouf !

----------


## Howii

> Howii qui continue son éternelle croisade contre le forum.
> Par contre chapeau : tu n'as toujours pas cité Discord après trois posts  .


Sérieux, je passe presque tous les jours sur le forum et presque jamais sur le Discord de CPC ...  ::XD::

----------


## Praetor

> Le gros problème du forum, c'est la discussion "Star Wars" qui est dans "Tout ou rien" au lieu de "Canard Café".
> Cela reste une des énigmes de la vie.


On ne peut pas mettre Star Wars dans la partie Culture, ça le placerait au même niveau que Star Trek, ce ne serait pas sérieux  :Indeed:

----------


## mabla

Bonjour,

Je comptais m'abonner à la version online cette semaine et je tombe sur cette campagne Ulule ! Du coup, pouvez-vous me dire si je comprends bien :
- si je prends l'abo sur Ulule, cela me coûte 35€ et mon abonnement sera disponible quelque part aux alentours de mai/juin ?
- si je prends l'abo sur le site canardpc, cela me coûte 39€ et j'ai mon abonnement tout de suite

Dernière question, un peu HS : la version online reprend tout le contenu des magazines (même passé ? Ou du moins, depuis la création du site ?).

Merci d'avance  :;):

----------


## Cotopaxi

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je comptais m'abonner à la version online cette semaine et je tombe sur cette campagne Ulule ! Du coup, pouvez-vous me dire si je comprends bien :
> - si je prends l'abo sur Ulule, cela me coûte 35€ et mon abonnement sera disponible quelque part aux alentours de mai/juin ?
> - si je prends l'abo sur le site canardpc, cela me coûte 39€ et j'ai mon abonnement tout de suite
> 
> Dernière question, un peu HS : la version online reprend tout le contenu des magazines (même passé ? Ou du moins, depuis la création du site ?).
> 
> Merci d'avance


Pour ton deuxième -, je crois que si tu prends l'abonnement maintenant, tu payes 39€, tu as accès maintenant au magazine CanardPC et, quand le nouveau site sera sorti, à CanardPC et CanardPC Hardware. Je crois.  ::ninja::

----------


## Kaelis

> Les membres


Je fatalise mon compte de suite  ::o:

----------


## Howii

> Dernière question, un peu HS : la version online reprend tout le contenu des magazines (même passé ? Ou du moins, depuis la création du site ?).


Oui tu auras accès à tout le contenu depuis la création du site ^^

----------


## JulLeBarge

Pour moi l'organisation du forum, son look, etc... c'est pas tout neuf, c'est un peu le bordel mais ça me va.
Par contre ne pas pouvoir y naviguer (et encore moins y poster !) en version mobile en 2021 c'est franchement dommage. Je passe aussi par Tapatalk, pas trop le choix, mais ça serait bien de penser à un skin responsive, ça doit bien exister pour Vbulletin sans que ça demande des travaux de malade.

----------


## mabla

> Pour ton deuxième -, je crois que si tu prends l'abonnement maintenant, tu payes 39€, tu as accès maintenant au magazine CanardPC et, quand le nouveau site sera sorti, à CanardPC et CanardPC Hardware. Je crois.


C'est ce que j'ai compris aussi.

Merci à tous pour vos diverses réponses en tout cas !

----------


## Yshuya

> Si t'es chaud on monte un groupe pour aller braquer une banque et avec le magot on arrose le financement jusqu'à ce que le mot "Humanoïde" apparaisse en stretch goal.


Je suis chaud.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

Un nouveau forum avec une liste de smiley qui met des plombes à charger, des boutons +1/-1 et likes sur chaque poste, un bandeau flashy par dessus l'avatar pour savoir si le membre est abonné au site, abonné twitch et savoir à quel niveau il a contribué financièrement aux différentes campagnes de soutient. Le must pour foutre la merde. :Mario: 

Blague à part le forum me va très bien tel qu'il est.

----------


## Woshee

J'ai vu la news avec la dispo des magazines également en pdf. Mais en même temps ça parle de lire le magazine via une application dédiée. Ça veut dire qu'il n'y aurait pas de téléchargement possible des magazines pour archivage à votre avis ?

----------


## Praetor

> J'ai vu la news avec la dispo des magazines également en pdf. Mais en même temps ça parle de lire le magazine via une application dédiée. Ça veut dire qu'il n'y aurait pas de téléchargement possible des magazines pour archivage à votre avis ?


Ils ont déjà communiqué par le passé qu'ils ne veulent pas que les PDF se baladent dans la nature (raison pour laquelle il n'y a aujourd'hui pas de PDF), donc possible qu'ils verrouillent ça avec une app. D'autres journaux le font aussi comme ça.

----------


## Woshee

Ça me paraissait bizarre d'appeler ça un pdf du coup...  ::|:

----------


## Darkath

Pour le forum, paradox utilisait la même version de vbulletin que CPC auparavant et depuis sont passés sur Xenforo. C'est propre, fluide, s'affiche bien et facile a utiliser sur mobile, et le systeme de notifs quand quelqu'un te quote ou repond a un thread surveillé fonctionne très bien.
La recherche fait egalemznt bien le taf en t'ouvrant précisement le message dans lequel le mot apparaît plutôt que de te laisser chercher toi même dans un topic qui a pu mentionner le mot il y'a 10ans.
Ils ont les réactions aux posts aussi mais je trouve ça plus dispensable (après tu peux mettre ce que tu veux donc on pourrait imaginer des emoji lapin plutôt que like/dislike.
Et effectivement une légère réorganisation des catégories serait bienvenue.

Bref Xenforo c'est cool

Et blague à part je pense que les gens seraient autant prêts a financer une refonte du forum que la refonte du site

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Pour le pallier 200% je comprend pas,... pourquoi faudrait-t-il une appli mobile ? Si c'est des PDFs, faut juste un lecteur de PDF.

 Je me souviens de l'échec de l'appli CPC en 2011/2012, je crois que c'était "Canard Jeux Vidéos", et la conclusion d'Ivan c'était que maintenir l'appli c'était chronophage et pas très intéressant financièrement. Qu'est-ce qui a changé depuis ?

----------


## Flad

> Pour le pallier 200% je comprend pas,... pourquoi faudrait-t-il une appli mobile ? Si c'est des PDFs, faut juste un lecteur de PDF.
> 
>  Je me souviens de l'échec de l'appli CPC en 2011/2012, je crois que c'était "Canard Jeux Vidéos", et la conclusion d'Ivan c'était que maintenir l'appli c'était chronophage et pas très intéressant financièrement. Qu'est-ce qui a changé depuis ?


C'est plus compliqué parce que ca passerait par un "kiosque" numérique et donc non, ce n'est pas juste une liseuse de pdf.

----------


## Mithiriath

> [...]
> 
> Sinon, petite question par rapport à la campagne Ulule : si on participe en prenant le double abo papier par exemple, on a aussi droit aux récompenses des paliers inférieurs comme sur Kickstarter (oui je pense au mug) ou pas du tout ?


Nop, les paliers ne se cumulent pas.



> Bonjour,
> 
> Je comptais m'abonner à la version online cette semaine et je tombe sur cette campagne Ulule ! Du coup, pouvez-vous me dire si je comprends bien :
> - si je prends l'abo sur Ulule, cela me coûte 35€ et mon abonnement sera disponible quelque part aux alentours de mai/juin ?
> - si je prends l'abo sur le site canardpc, cela me coûte 39€ et j'ai mon abonnement tout de suite
> 
> Dernière question, un peu HS : la version online reprend tout le contenu des magazines (même passé ? Ou du moins, depuis la création du site ?).
> 
> Merci d'avance


Exactement :
1) 35€ pour 1 an d'abonnement numérique et qui devrait commencer en juillet (je suppose en même temps que la date de livraison des contreparties physique) via Ulule ;
2) 39€ pour 1 an d'abonnement numérique et qui commence à la date de paiement via la boutique CPC.

Vidéo de l'émission :

----------


## barbarian_bros

> Pour moi l'organisation du forum, son look, etc... c'est pas tout neuf, c'est un peu le bordel mais ça me va.
> Par contre ne pas pouvoir y naviguer (et encore moins y poster !) en version mobile en 2021 c'est franchement dommage. Je passe aussi par Tapatalk, pas trop le choix, mais ça serait bien de penser à un skin responsive, ça doit bien exister pour Vbulletin sans que ça demande des travaux de malade.





> Pour le forum, paradox utilisait la même version  de vbulletin que CPC auparavant et depuis sont passés sur Xenforo.  C'est propre, fluide, s'affiche bien et facile a utiliser sur mobile, et  le systeme de notifs quand quelqu'un te quote ou repond a un thread  surveillé fonctionne très bien.
> La recherche fait egalemznt bien le taf en t'ouvrant précisement le  message dans lequel le mot apparaît plutôt que de te laisser chercher  toi même dans un topic qui a pu mentionner le mot il y'a 10ans.
> Ils ont les réactions aux posts aussi mais je trouve ça plus dispensable  (après tu peux mettre ce que tu veux donc on pourrait imaginer des  emoji lapin plutôt que like/dislike.
> Et effectivement une légère réorganisation des catégories serait bienvenue.
> 
> Bref Xenforo c'est cool
> 
> Et blague à part je pense que les gens seraient autant prêts a financer une refonte du forum que la refonte du site


Si je ne me trompe pas, le forum CPC est resté à la version 4.2.5 de vBulletin, ils ne sont pas passés à la version 5 a cause de pas mal de plugins (maison ou non) qu'il faudrait refaire ou remplacer (sans parler du risque de perdre toute la base lors de la migration).
Les versions récentes de vBulletin intègrent les 'likes' de façon assez discrète (le bouton 'like' à côté de 'quote', avec le compteur de likes à côté), et la possibilité de partager un post sur twitter ou facebook (de façon largement moins discrète) :


Il semble que vBulletin soit de moins en moins apprécié a cause de leur politique, ils tarderaient à corriger les instabilités de leurs versions 'déportées' (et encore plus les anciennes versions) où on paye l'accès puis les mises à jours, pour privilégier la version 'cloud' avec abonnement (évidemment le coût n'est pas le même pour l'utilisateur).

Xenforo il me semble que c'est justement des anciens de vBulletin qui l'ont fondé car ils n'appréciaient pas la politique de plus en plus purement mercantile de vBulletin.
Leur système en plus d'être performant a un avantage certain : l'importation des bases depuis un forum vBulletin beaucoup plus facile qu'en passant sur d'autres systèmes.

----------


## M.Rick75

> Si je ne me trompe pas, le forum CPC est resté à la version 4.2.5 de vBulletin, ils ne sont pas passés à la version 5 a cause de pas mal de plugins (maison ou non) qu'il faudrait refaire ou remplacer (sans parler du risque de perdre toute la base lors de la migration).
> Les versions récentes de vBulletin intègrent les 'likes' de façon assez discrète (le bouton 'like' à côté de 'quote', avec le compteur de likes à côté), et la possibilité de partager un post sur twitter ou facebook (de façon largement moins discrète) :
> https://i.ibb.co/TrG0V6f/Svbulletin.jpg (...)


Un truc qui me gène sur les versions plus modernes (que je ne connais pas bien), c'est tout l'espace vide à la suite d'un message. Ce que l'on semble voir sur le screen que tu as pris.
J'aime bien que les messages entre eux soient assez compactes, que les signatures soit limitées en taille (ce qui est modéré ici, sur CPC, et qui fait qu'on échappe aux signatures de plusieurs lignes de long).

Afin que l'on puisse, par page, lire le plus de contenu/messages possibles (sans scroller comme un dingue pour rien).

----------


## Nilsou

> Tellement de choses. Au delà du design qui est mauvais et daté, les catégories datent elles aussi d'une autre époque, le moteur de recherche est inexistant, et j'en passe.
> 
> Il n'y a qu'à voir tous les travers que la communauté a mis en place de manière directe ou indirecte pour circonscrire aux défauts : certains topics se classent par l'utilisation de titres avec des crochets, la fameuse limite des 10 000 posts, des gens ont carrément des liens vers des topics dans leur signature. C'est un bordel organisé mais ça reste un énorme bordel. Et pour un site qui repose tellement sur sa communauté je trouve triste que le forum soit le laissé pour compte dans ce grand remaniement.


D'accord pour certaine choses comme le moteur de recherche, ou la limite des 10000 posts, mais à part ça je ne suis pas trop pour (les catégories sont déjà très bien et les augmenter rendrait la chose un peu trop fragmentée, quant au style il est classique, mais il fait très très bien le taf et c’est tout ce qu'on lui demande).

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Si je ne me trompe pas, le forum CPC est resté à la version 4.2.5 de vBulletin, ils ne sont pas passés à la version 5 a cause de pas mal de plugins (maison ou non) qu'il faudrait refaire ou remplacer (sans parler du risque de perdre toute la base lors de la migration).
> Les versions récentes de vBulletin intègrent les 'likes' de façon assez discrète (le bouton 'like' à côté de 'quote', avec le compteur de likes à côté), et la possibilité de partager un post sur twitter ou facebook (de façon largement moins discrète) :
> 
> 
> Il semble que vBulletin soit de moins en moins apprécié a cause de leur politique, ils tarderaient à corriger les instabilités de leurs versions 'déportées' (et encore plus les anciennes versions) où on paye l'accès puis les mises à jours, pour privilégier la version 'cloud' avec abonnement (évidemment le coût n'est pas le même pour l'utilisateur).
> 
> Xenforo il me semble que c'est justement des anciens de vBulletin qui l'ont fondé car ils n'appréciaient pas la politique de plus en plus purement mercantile de vBulletin.
> Leur système en plus d'être performant a un avantage certain : l'importation des bases depuis un forum vBulletin beaucoup plus facile qu'en passant sur d'autres systèmes.


J'ai regardé XenForo et ça me parait effectivement bien mieux que le Vbulletin moderne, effectivement assez mercantile. 
C'est épuré, c'est très propre, c'est nickel.

Il faut juste viré le système de like qui est à mon sens, complétement contre productif pour un forum de discussion (pour un Question/Réponse ça se comprends mieux).

----------


## Basique

Perso je trouve le forum très bien. La recherche marche pas mais google marche bien donc c'est pas si gênant. La limite des 10000 c'est dommage mais pas bien grave.
Il pourrait changer ça ne me gênerait pas trop en revanche vraiment par pitié que jamais ne soit implémenté des +1 sur les postes, ou pire une hiérarchisation des conversations à la reddit. Je déteste ça, mais surtout ça fait perdre le coté conversation d'un forum, tout simplement organisé par temporalité et sans médaille à décerner.

Je ne comprends pas non plus ce qu'on y gagnerais.

Après comme de toute façon ils ne vont pas changer le forum si j'ai bien compris tout va bien. Les vieux resteront ici encroutés dans leur habitudes et les jeunes iront sur le discord c'est pas si grave même si on aimerais un grand brassage et que tout le monde se tienne la main.

----------


## Baalim

> Perso je trouve le forum très bien. La recherche marche pas mais google marche bien donc c'est pas si gênant. La limite des 10000 c'est dommage mais pas bien grave.
> Il pourrait changer ça ne me gênerait pas trop en revanche vraiment par pitié que jamais ne soit implémenté des +1 sur les postes, ou pire une hiérarchisation des conversations à la reddit. Je déteste ça, mais surtout ça fait perdre le coté conversation d'un forum, tout simplement organisé par temporalité et sans médaille à décerner.


Parfaitement d'accord. L'implémentation d'un système de "like" serait une aberration.

Déjà que l'ignore list me semble être un non sens.

----------


## Ruvon

> Parfaitement d'accord. L'implémentation d'un système de "like" serait une aberration.


Ça éviterait les messages postés uniquement pour dire "parfaitement d'accord"  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Ça éviterait les messages postés uniquement pour dire "parfaitement d'accord"


Parfaitement d'accord. 

Cœur avec les doigts (et mon majeur en prime)

----------


## barbarian_bros

Sur vbulletin le nombre de 'like' s'affiche juste en bas à droite du post (et l'auteur du like reçoit une notification dans ses messages privés).
Il ne me semble pas que ça impacte en quoi que ce soit l'ordre d'affichage des posts/topics....  

Pour l'espace blanc, en fait ça dépend de ce qu'on mets dans la colonne de gauche, je suppose qu'on n'est pas obligé d'afficher la date d'inscription et le nombre de posts sous l'avatar, ça doit être réglable dans la configuration du forum (j'ai pas mis les pieds sur une page d'admin vBulletin depuis au moins la V4.2.)

----------


## Nilsou

Je crois que ce n'étais pas le cœur du problème, le soucis avec les like c'est plutôt ceci : 




> Et pour les Like ou assimilés, quand bien même cela pourrait permettre -et encore- d'éviter les quelques posts "+1", ça pourrait aussi engendrer une espèce de conditionnement/altération du comportement de nouveaux canards, voire d'anciens qui sait, à la recherche d'une certaine reconnaissance. 
> Suffit de voir la tronche des réseaux sociaux qui proposent ces systèmes (TikTok, Twitter et Facebook entre autres) ou encore de certains forums (Developpez.net, notamment) avec des avis parfois très polarisés, volontairement provocateurs ou justement très "lissés" dans le but de jouer avec les +/-.

----------


## Futurama

Aller hop 200% c'est fait !
Next plz :D

Y'a encore du monde qui a des torpilles de prêtes pour le projet suivant ?

Autrement dit, quand vous avez un budget pour soutenir ce genre d'initiative, vous envoyez tout en une seule fois ou alors au fur et à mesure en fonction des paliers atteints ?

----------


## Olorin

Plus le choix, à 300% faut relancer Humanoide.  ::siffle::

----------


## M.Rick75

On peut, peut-être, donner des idées pour le stretch goal à 300% ?

Après l'idée d'Humanoïde, je propose...

"*Canard PC Gadget*":
Chaque mois dans le mag, un composant PC.
Pour le numéro d'aout, une GTX3080 à monter soi-même (fais-toi aider d'un adulte, petit canard) !!!

----------


## Howii

Pour les 300% je propose un poster exclusif de Sébum en cosplay de 2B.

(c'est pas pour moi c'est pour un ami.)

----------


## Mithiriath

> Plus le choix, à 300% faut relancer Humanoide.

----------


## Darkath

> Je crois que ce n'étais pas le cœur du problème, le soucis avec les like c'est plutôt ceci :


Mais du coup si à la place des likes t'as des réactions avec des smiley lapin type :  ::):   ::(:   ::o:   ::trollface::   :haha:  sans hierarchie et sans impact sur le classement des posts etc., est ce que ça ne permet pas de régler le soucis en sortant de ce mode de réaction binaire ?

Parceque le probleme de twitter/tiktok/facebook c'est le contenu est hierarchisé en fonction des likes et dernière ça influe également la rémunération des créateurs de contenus qui ont un intérêt autre que le lol de maximiser le nombre de like/share. Ce qui n'est pas trop comparable à un forum de discussion.

----------


## Ruvon

> Mais du coup si à la place des likes t'as des réactions avec des smiley lapin type :      sans hierarchie et sans impact sur le classement des posts etc., est ce que ça ne permet pas de régler le soucis en sortant de ce mode de réaction binaire ?
> 
> Parceque le probleme de twitter/tiktok/facebook c'est le contenu est hierarchisé en fonction des likes et dernière ça influe également la rémunération des créateurs de contenus qui ont un intérêt autre que le lol de maximiser le nombre de like/share. Ce qui n'est pas trop comparable à un forum de discussion.


C'est exactement ce dont je parlais avant, ça a été compris comme un système de +1/-1 mais bon.

Par contre fais gaffe, ça ressemble à ce que propose Discord ton truc  ::ninja::

----------


## Zodex

> Mais du coup si à la place des likes t'as des réactions avec des smiley lapin type :      sans hierarchie et sans impact sur le classement des posts etc., est ce que ça ne permet pas de régler le soucis en sortant de ce mode de réaction binaire ?
> 
> Parceque le probleme de twitter/tiktok/facebook c'est le contenu est hierarchisé en fonction des likes et dernière ça influe également la rémunération des créateurs de contenus qui ont un intérêt autre que le lol de maximiser le nombre de like/share. Ce qui n'est pas trop comparable à un forum de discussion.


C'était peut-être un blague, mais t'imagines le bordel de chaque post si tout le monde peut commenter avec un lapin ? Ou alors faut en mettre 4 ou cinq et les canards mettent un +1 sous le lapin qu'ils choisissent, mais ça n'empêche que les pages seront beaucoup trop lourdes. Ou alors chaque page n'aura que 5 messages et chaque topic ne pourra dépasser 100 messages.  ::ninja::

----------


## Darkath

> C'était peut-être un blague, mais t'imagines le bordel de chaque post si tout le monde peut commenter avec un lapin ? Ou alors faut en mettre 4 ou cinq et les canards mettent un +1 sous le lapin qu'ils choisissent, mais ça n'empêche que les pages seront beaucoup trop lourdes. Ou alors chaque page n'aura que 5 messages et chaque topic ne pourra dépasser 100 messages.



Sous xenforo ça donne ça (avec le menu quand tu clique sur le bouton "like") : 



evidemment j'imagine que les admins mettent ce qu'ils veulent comme réactions disponibles.

----------


## Charal

Je viens d’apprendre cette semaine l’existence de la campagne Ulule. 
Vieux lecteur (abonné) de CPC depuis le deuxième numéro j’ai décroché depuis quelques années, la ligne directrice prise de correspondant plus à ce que j’attend d’un média sur le jeu vidéo. 

J’espère que cette campagne permettra au canard de trouver une voie pérenne pour faire vivre et évoluer le produit en n’ayant plus besoin de faire des campagnes participatives. 

La refonte du site et un business model plus solide vis a vis des aléas de la distribution faisait déjà parti des objectifs de la première campagne Kickstarter, et celle Prestalys.

Ayant participé aux précédentes campagnes, je vais faire l’impasse pour celle là. L’esprit communautaire de CPC s’étant étiolé avec le temps, j’avoue que les nombreux articles sur les déboires du canard et les campagnes de soutien me gave un peu.

Vu qu’encore une fois l’objectif de financement est largement dépassé, la réussite de cette “révolution” ne repose donc plus qu’entre les mains de l’équipe CPC. 

En espérant votre travail sera à la hauteur du soutien que vous recevez à chaque fois.

----------


## Baalim

Il n'est pas tendre, le Charal.

----------


## princeofsky

Est-ce que le kiosque PDF permettra de conserver l'accès aux numéros de CPC parus durant l'abonnement une fois celui-ci terminé ?

----------


## Ruvon

https://www.canardpc.com/418/canard-...-sa-revolution

Mais lequel est Pepperoni et lequel est Quatre Fromages ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Mithiriath

> Est-ce que le kiosque PDF permettra de conserver l'accès aux numéros de CPC parus durant l'abonnement une fois celui-ci terminé ?


Question : Les PDF seront téléchargeables ou ils seront verrouillés sur une plateforme Web?
Réponse d'Ivan : Non, pas de téléchargement: visionneuse web + apps iOS / Android, sur le modèle de ce que fait SoPress

Source : https://twitter.com/IvanLeFou/status...39841743376386

Si c'est comme SoPress :




> Comment puis-je conserver mes éditions numériques même après la fin de mon abonnement ?
> 
> Pour stocker vos éditions numériques afin de pouvoir les lire après la fin de votre abonnement, vous devez utiliser l’application du Kiosque SO PRESS pour mobiles et tablettes. Cette application vous invite à télécharger localement chaque édition avant de la lire. Toute édition téléchargée reste donc lisible même après la fin de votre abonnement. Attention, si vous désinstallez l’application, les éditions numériques stockées sur votre appareil seront perdues.


Source : https://pages.sopress.net/kiosque-so-press-faq

----------


## jilbi

> On peut, peut-être, donner des idées pour le stretch goal à 300% ?
> 
> Après l'idée d'Humanoïde, je propose...
> 
> "*Canard PC Gadget*":
> Chaque mois dans le mag, un composant PC.
> Pour le numéro d'aout, une GTX3080 à monter soi-même (fais-toi aider d'un adulte, petit canard) !!!


A 300%: le retour du CD de demo et de shareware  :Fouras: 
Bon ok, une clef usb ? :D

----------


## Praetor

Bon il est où le prochain palier là? Le peuple s'impatiente!
 :Tap:

----------


## Robix66

Spoiler Alert! 


C'était un palier de la campagne de 2018.

----------


## Ruvon

'foiré j'y ai cru  :Emo:

----------


## madoxav

Si le "montage en live par les canards" fait honneur au jambon blanc de Doc TB, je suis hypé  ::):

----------


## Laya

> Je viens d’apprendre cette semaine l’existence de la campagne Ulule. 
> Vieux lecteur (abonné) de CPC depuis le deuxième numéro j’ai décroché depuis quelques années, la ligne directrice prise de correspondant plus à ce que j’attend d’un média sur le jeu vidéo. 
> 
> J’espère que cette campagne permettra au canard de trouver une voie pérenne pour faire vivre et évoluer le produit en n’ayant plus besoin de faire des campagnes participatives. 
> 
> La refonte du site et un business model plus solide vis a vis des aléas de la distribution faisait déjà parti des objectifs de la première campagne Kickstarter, et celle Prestalys.
> 
> Ayant participé aux précédentes campagnes, je vais faire l’impasse pour celle là. L’esprit communautaire de CPC s’étant étiolé avec le temps, j’avoue que les nombreux articles sur les déboires du canard et les campagnes de soutien me gave un peu.
> 
> ...


80000 euro c'est le salaire d'un data scientist junior aux USA. La hauteur du soutient ne me parait strictement parlant pas si énorme la refonte d'un site à lui seul ça coûte plus chère que ça.
Juste pour rappeler les ordres de grandeurs.

----------


## jilbi

Sans compter les frais d'hebergements. Si on veut un minimum de backup/redondance, ça monte vite.

----------


## Praetor

> 80000 euro c'est le salaire d'un data scientist junior aux USA. La hauteur du soutient ne me parait strictement parlant pas si énorme la refonte d'un site à lui seul ça coûte plus chère que ça.
> Juste pour rappeler les ordres de grandeurs.


Et concrètement ce n'est qu'une campagne promotionnelle de CPC où ils vendent des abo avec 20% de réduc' et proposent des goodies (les tasses). Quite à vouloir s'abonner autant le faire par le biais d'Ulule.

----------


## Cedski

> On peut, peut-être, donner des idées pour le stretch goal à 300% ?
> 
> Après l'idée d'Humanoïde, je propose...
> 
> "*Canard PC Gadget*":
> Chaque mois dans le mag, un composant PC.
> Pour le numéro d'aout, une GTX3080 à monter soi-même (fais-toi aider d'un adulte, petit canard) !!!


'tain je vois le score ce soir, j'arrive pour sortir ce genre de connerie, et évidemment, on l'a déjà faite....  :tired:

----------


## M.Rick75

> 'tain je vois le score ce soir, j'arrive pour sortir ce genre de connerie, et évidemment, on l'a déjà faite....


Nan mais vas-y. J'ai déjà oublié ce que j'avais marqué et je pense que c'est pareil pour 90% du forum (qui je le rappelle est en Ephad ou assimilé). Passé 18h (après le diner de 17h), il reste plus plus beaucoup de lumières allumées.

----------


## jilbi

> A 300%: le retour du CD de demo et de shareware 
> Bon ok, une clef usb ? :D


On y croit !

----------


## Yshuya

> https://d2homsd77vx6d2.cloudfront.ne...1475396628.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> C'était un palier de la campagne de 2018.


Bonjour merci de mettre ceci. 

Sinon nous ne répondons plus de rien.

Signé le ODDH

----------


## Coeur2canard

Je viens pas là souvent, mais je vais dire ce que j'attendrais de ce ptit ulule des familles. Alors j'y vais de mes bullet points jsuis corporate moi. 
- Un site qui soit moins lent, moins leeeeeeent même. Ca vaut pour le site en général mais chaque recherche mes aïeux quelle torture 
- Une vraie gestion des articles mis en favori! 
- LA numérisation des anciens numéros, et leur intégration dans le moteur de recherche, parce que moi perso (et je fais que du perso dfaçon les autres j'm'en fiche), ben je fis souvent des vieux jeux, des vieeeeuuuux jeux. Et que j'aime bien lire les vieux articles tout simplement. 

Alors je sais et je valide le parti pris d'un site qui traduit l'esprit magazine, la séparation en numéro toussa. Mais faire la place au côté pratique d'un site ouaibe qd même à côté, merci!

----------


## Old_Bear

A 300% une alternative au design psychédélique en mode Actuel revival des années 60 avec par exemple un design...
- *Gamenvagelist* ™ en noir et nuances de gris et des lignes verticales contrastées en jaune à rouge orangé
- *Mecatech* ™ en mix bordelique de Cyberpunk et labo de Doc TB

----------


## Olorin

Je n'ai pas vu passer l'info. Est-ce que dans les nouvelles émissions on peut espérer le retour des belles histoires criminelles de Père Malware ?
La première était vraiment cool.

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> Je n'ai pas vu passer l'info. Est-ce que dans les nouvelles émissions on peut espérer le retour des belles histoires criminelles de Père Malware ?
> La première était vraiment cool.


Non. Trop de boulot, pas le temps.

----------


## Jikob

> A 300% une alternative au design psychédélique en mode Actuel revival des années 60 avec par exemple un design...
> - *Gamenvagelist* ™ en noir et nuances de gris et des lignes verticales contrastées en jaune à rouge orangé
> - *Mecatech* ™ en mix bordelique de Cyberpunk et labo de Doc TB


Ça me rappelle la belle époque des skins pour Winamp...

----------


## Haraban

> Je n'ai pas vu passer l'info. Est-ce que dans les nouvelles émissions on peut espérer le retour des belles histoires criminelles de Père Malware ?
> La première était vraiment cool.


Il a reçu un "cease and desist" de fabrice drouelle.

----------


## Praetor

Bon, les 250% sont dépassés, prochain palier please  ::):

----------


## kpouer

A propos des 250% passés il est ou le mug révolution ?

----------


## Zodex

> A propos des 250% passés il est ou le mug révolution ?


C'est pas la tasse "Pro Gaming" en émaillée ?

----------


## Flad

> C'est pas la tasse "Pro Gaming" en émaillée ?


Nope, c'est un mug "revolution".

----------


## Zodex

> Nope, c'est un mug "revolution".


Effectivement, je viens de recevoir le mail.  ::):

----------


## Jikob

> Nope, c'est un mug "revolution".


Il est pas mal celui-ci !
Arrêtez de proposer des trucs, j'avais promis de faire des économies ce mois-ci...  ::cry::

----------


## La Marmotta

J'espère que la contrepartie des 300% sera une nouvelle skin CPC pour un vaisseau de Star Citizen.

----------


## madoxav

Les prédictions sont plutôt sur LFS qui termine le dev du jeu en faisant un "Développez couchés"

----------


## MeL

On a dépassé les 250% largement (275%) et pas de nouveau palier.
Je ne suis pas familier des financements participatifs, c'est normal qu'à un moment on arrête les paliers, même s'ils sont dépassés ?
Parce que pour moi, ça sent l'excès de modestie : on n'a pas de nouveau palier car on ne s'attendait pas à une telle réussite, si vite.

----------


## Woshee

Bah après proposer des paliers pour des paliers, c'est pas forcément toujours utile. Faut se dire que derrière les goodies faut les produire et les distribuer, et qu'au bout d'un moment ça ne dynamise plus forcément une campagne.

----------


## Zodex

Palier 300% : un plaid lesté.  :Bave:

----------


## Dragati

Je pense qu'il est grand temps, à l'approche de l'été, la communauté veut son plaid  ::lol:: 

M'enfin sinon, je me contenterai de la réédition du t-shirt "CPC Football Club", hein Coach Ivan !  ::ninja:: 





> Bah après proposer des paliers pour des paliers, c'est pas forcément toujours utile. Faut se dire que derrière les goodies faut les produire et les distribuer, et qu'au bout d'un moment ça ne dynamise plus forcément une campagne.


Je vois ça un peu différemment. La base de la campagne c'était quand même le pré-bonnement à tarif préférentiel. Du coup, c'est plus une sorte d'avance, et j'ai du mal à voir ça comme une véritable aide ou un financement. Ca pourrait même être un peu casse-gueule si mal géré (mais on sait avec l'expérience du premier KS que l'équipe CPC sait gérer ça  :;):  ).

Les goodies, certes il faut les produire et les distribuer, mais derrière tu sais le bénéfice que tu en tires aussi. D'un point de vue perso, Ulule ou pas Ulule, je sais que je vais me réabonner (faut que je le fasse d'ailleurs, mon abo vient de terminer ce mois-ci ...), donc si je veux filer un petit coup de pouce en plus, prendre un ou deux goodies me semble le plus approprié.

Du coup envoyez du sub ... euh du palier  ::ninja::

----------


## trex

J'ai trouvé une vidéo pour le prochain palier  ::o:  
Peut être que ce n'était pas sensé être dévoilé tout de suite ?


Spoiler Alert! 



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oeFGYNBqA




 ::ninja::

----------


## moimadmax

Sait on comment va être géré les articles lu/non lus, car avec toutes les catégories ça risque de devenir compliqué de suivre ce qu'on a lu ou pas.

----------


## FoxDy

> Je pense qu'il est grand temps, à l'approche de l'été, la communauté veut son plaid


Un plaid Canard PC, quelle merveilleuse idée !  ::wub::

----------


## La Marmotta

Question concernant le futur nouveau site : est-ce que les articles mis en favoris seront conservés ou la section sera-t-elle réinitialisée ?
Aussi, allez vous poursuivre l'accès numérique aux numéros antérieurs au n°348 ?

----------


## Narm

La vache, ça monte vite en fait les montants quand tu choisis les contre parties  ::wub::  ::P:

----------


## TH3 CAK3

> J'ai trouvé une vidéo pour le prochain palier  
> Peut être que ce n'était pas sensé être dévoilé tout de suite ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler Alert! 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oeFGYNBqA


Je suis dégouté. Je voulais faire cette blague nulle depuis quelques jours. ::o:

----------


## Jul Marston

Ceux qui se contentent d'être abonnés à la seule revue vont donc se retrouver avec un magazine allégé en temps de lecture, si j'ai bien tout compris... Dire que le papier reste le coeur du truc, j'y crois moyen à vrai dire

----------


## Howii

> Ceux qui se contentent d'être abonnés à la seule revue vont donc se retrouver avec un magazine allégé en temps de lecture, si j'ai bien tout compris... Dire que le papier reste le coeur du truc, j'y crois moyen à vrai dire


Alors tu peux pas t'abonner "juste" au magazine papier, t'as de facto l'accès à la version web avec ton abo. Et pour ce qui concerne le magazine allégé en temps de lecture ... Ben ... sur la page Ulule y'a marqué "Il s'accompagne d’une nouvelle formule du magazine papier, *qui fera la part belle aux articles plus longs*", ce qui est plutôt bon signe pour ton temps de lecture  ::P:

----------


## znokiss

Bon, je sais pas si c'est l'endroit, mais j'ai maté l'intégralité du Best of de Nowel, et j'en ai chialé de rire par moments, avec les larmes et tout. 
Merci pour ce moment.

----------


## La Marmotta

> Bon, je sais pas si c'est l'endroit, mais j'ai maté l'intégralité du Best of de Nowel, et j'en ai chialé de rire par moments, avec les larmes et tout. 
> Merci pour ce moment.


Je l'ai vue hier soir aussi, y'a de ces perles !



> Ceux qui se contentent d'être abonnés à la seule revue vont donc se retrouver avec un magazine allégé en temps de lecture, si j'ai bien tout compris... Dire que le papier reste le coeur du truc, j'y crois moyen à vrai dire


Je ne vois pas ce qui te fait penser ça. Pour reprendre ce que disait Kahn dans la dernière émission, le contenu du magazine papier ne change pas. Il ne va pas s'alléger au profit du site. Ce dernier va continuer à faire écho au magazine avec la publication régulière des articles qui seront dans le mag papier. Et comme le reprend Howii, le mag papier va changer de formule. C'est tout. Canard PC reste attaché au format papier et le nouveau site web ne va en rien changer la qualité et la quantité du contenu de la revue.

----------


## Jul Marston

Oui, les articles longs resteront, mais les plus courts disparaissent, ou je n'ai rien compris ? En gros, j'aurai mes quatre ou six pages de dossier agrémentées de deux pages d'ouverture, genre une capture d'écran ; l'article fera bien six à huit pages, mais seulement quatre à six de lecture

Pour ceux qui lisent Mad Movies, vous voyez le concept ?
Une photo sur deux pages, le texte sur quatre, ça fait six mais en fait non

Puis plutôt que zapper les critiques (tests, pardon !) sur une page, pourquoi ne pas simplement les raccourcir et les faire tenir sur deux ou quatre pages, genre les Griffes du Cinéphage (toujours pour me référer à Mad) ?

----------


## La Marmotta

Rien ne disparaîtra du magazine papier. Les articles longs seront juste mis plus en valeur par rapport à la maquette actuelle. Rien ne sera inédit au site internet par rapport à la version papier. La seule chose majeure qui change quand tu es abonné à Canard PC papier c'est que en plus, tu pourras lire Canard PC Hardware et les Hors-séries jeux de plateau sur le site.

----------


## Mydriaze

Hello la rédaction, pourquoi ne pas mettre des "statuts" particuliers pour les donateurs? J'ai préféré financer vos projets plutôt que de mettre de l'argent sur un compte pour les études de mes enfants plus tard, mais du coup ca serait la classe d'avoir un sobriquet sympa plutot que "hardc0re", non? Si.

----------


## Baalim

> Hello la rédaction, pourquoi ne pas mettre des "statuts" particuliers pour les donateurs? J'ai préféré financer vos projets plutôt que de mettre de l'argent sur un compte pour les études de mes enfants plus tard, mais du coup ca serait la classe d'avoir un sobriquet sympa plutot que "hardc0re", non? Si.


Que dalle, faudra écrire et/ou faire suffisamment de bêtises pour subir un sous-titre perso  ::trollface::

----------


## La Marmotta

Genre "Père indigne" par exemple ?  ::trollface::

----------


## Baalim

> Bon, je sais pas si c'est l'endroit, mais j'ai maté l'intégralité du Best of de Nowel, et j'en ai chialé de rire par moments, avec les larmes et tout. 
> Merci pour ce moment.


Je viens d'essayer et, clairement, je ne suis pas le cœur de cible.
Pitié, Mesdames et Messieurs de la rédaction, concentrez vos efforts sur l'écrit.


Ouais, ouais, j'attends que vous me jetiez des ok boomer à la tronche.

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Genre "Père indigne" par exemple ?


Pas con  ::o:

----------


## Fabiolo

> Oui, les articles longs resteront, mais les plus courts disparaissent, ou je n'ai rien compris ? En gros, j'aurai mes quatre ou six pages de dossier agrémentées de deux pages d'ouverture, genre une capture d'écran ; l'article fera bien six à huit pages, mais seulement quatre à six de lecture
> 
> Pour ceux qui lisent Mad Movies, vous voyez le concept ?
> Une photo sur deux pages, le texte sur quatre, ça fait six mais en fait non
> 
> Puis plutôt que zapper les critiques (tests, pardon !) sur une page, pourquoi ne pas simplement les raccourcir et les faire tenir sur deux ou quatre pages, genre les Griffes du Cinéphage (toujours pour me référer à Mad) ?


Mais qu'est-ce qui te fait dire ça? j'ai rien lu en ce sens et pas entendu ça non plus lors de l'émission. Il y a eu des précisions dans un autre stream?

----------


## Mydriaze

> Genre "Père indigne" par exemple ?


Je valide  :B): 

Maieuhhhh il fallait faire un choix, acheté a bouffer pour ma famille ou soutenir CPC avec ce mug "Révolution" en série limitée et un abonnement TRES physique... j'ai choisi, j'ai été faible.

----------


## La Marmotta

Ne t'en fais pas, je suis sûr que tes enfants Canard et PC ne t'en voudront pas.

----------


## FoxDy

> Je viens d'essayer et, clairement, je ne suis pas le cœur de cible.
> Pitié, Mesdames et Messieurs de la rédaction, concentrez vos efforts sur l'écrit.
> 
> 
> Ouais, ouais, j'attends que vous me jetiez des ok boomer à la tronche.


Bof non, faut pas être si sévère avec toi-même. Moi je trouve que tu es juste un boloss, selon la définition d'Ackboo.  ::trollface:: 

Vous avez bien fait de parler de cette vidéo, pour le coup c'est complètement mon cœur, euh ma cible, ma came.

----------


## Gnafro

> Rien ne disparaîtra du magazine papier. Les articles longs seront juste mis plus en valeur par rapport à la maquette actuelle. Rien ne sera inédit au site internet par rapport à la version papier. La seule chose majeure qui change quand tu es abonné à Canard PC papier c'est que en plus, tu pourras lire Canard PC Hardware et les Hors-séries jeux de plateau sur le site.


Je n'ai pas compris comme ça, notamment sur le "rien ne sera inédit".

https://youtu.be/nXqXQ2XILQU?t=1650 (Lien vers l'émission du 15/04)

"L'essentiel du site web" (à 27:30)

(Ce qui ne veut pas dire que des choses vont disparaitre du magazine, mais qu'il y aura plus de contenus sur le site)

----------


## znokiss

> Vous avez bien fait de parler de cette vidéo, pour le coup c'est complètement mon cœur, euh ma cible, ma came.


Les premières 30 secondes, je peux regarder 10 fois, à chaque fois je rigole  :^_^: 
Quand c'est spontané et pas préparé, c'est là que c'est le meilleurs.

----------


## Haelnak

En prenant les abos papier et les deux mugs, on a le droit de demander le permaban d'un canard au choix, c'est bien ça ?

----------


## Ruvon

> En prenant les abos papier et les deux mugs, on a le droit de demander le permaban d'un canard au choix, c'est bien ça ?


 ::w00t::  J'en prendrais deux douzaines  ::ninja::

----------


## madgic

Il y a un topic pour faire des retour sur le nouveau site ?

----------


## Izual

> Il y a un topic pour faire des retour sur le nouveau site ?


https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...nard-PC-(2021)

----------


## Pieriku

Europe 1 fait la promotion de l'Ulule de Canard PC ce matin. Les compteurs vont continuer à exploser  ::):

----------


## trex

> Europe 1 fait la promotion de l'Ulule de Canard PC ce matin. Les compteurs vont continuer à exploser


Tu as un lien vers un replay de l'emission radio ? ou un horaire ? (ou c'était une blague et je suis tombé dedans  ::ninja:: )

----------


## Kazemaho

De rien

----------


## trex

Merci  :;):

----------


## Sylla

Dites, je viens de voir un truc con mais qui peut être important : les mugs. Celui "Pro Gamer"  ne va pas au lave-vaisselle/micro-ondes alors que les autres, si !

C'est très confusant! 

Voilà. ::ninja::

----------


## MeL

350% (280 000€) franchis.

----------


## moimadmax

Pour les 400% je suggère on embauche quelqu'un pour rentrer toutes les archives CPC et CPC Hardware :D

----------


## trex

Personne ne la dit ici, mais l'acces est gratuit ce week end !



> Weekend gratuit sur Canardpc.com le 15 mai 2021
> 
> Il ne reste que quelques jours pour participer à la campagne de financement de notre projet (elle se termine le jeudi 20 mai) et bénéficier d’une réduction exceptionnelle de 20% sur votre abonnement.
> 
> 
> 
> Pour décider les derniers hésitants, et pour récompenser ceux qui nous ont rejoint à cette occasion et qui doivent attendre pour voir leur nouvel abonnement validé, venez découvrir gratuitement la version bêta de notre nouveau site.
> 
> Tout n’est pas parfait, loin de là, mais ce n’est pas fini et vous pourrez déjà accéder à tous nos articles librement pendant le weekend du 15 mai.
> ...

----------


## Flad

Bonjour, 

Question simple.
Si j'ai pris un abonnement papier via le Ulule, le numéro de juillet, je le reçois dans ma boite ? Ou je me bouge chez le kiosquier le plus proche ?

Des bisous de la part de Pvpp.

----------


## schouffy

Petite question, je voulais accéder à la beta, mais je n'avais plus d'abo web actif au moment où j'ai souscrit à l'Ulule.
C'est normal que mon compte ne me donne pas accès j'imagine ? Il faut que j'attende la version finale ?

----------


## Zerger

Et tu viens poster ça juste après le weekend gratuit du site?  :tired:   :tired:   :tired: 

Il y aura un autre weekend gratuit normalement.

----------


## schouffy

Disons que j'avais pas mis ça dans mes priorités du weekend.
Par contre aux horaires de bureau...  ::ninja::

----------


## Woshee

Et ils ont fait plusieurs actus pour dire que les accès seront donnés entre mi juin et début juillet.

----------


## schouffy

Ah j'avais raté ces infos. Ici même ? J'ai fouillé un peu le topic sans rien trouver.
Ce serait un bon move, je trouve, de rendre l'accès libre pendant la beta, ça peut aider la rédac à avoir plus de retours, et ça peut motiver des gens à s'inscrire. Comme de toute façon c'est déjà financé...

----------


## Narm

Et il est où le palier à 400%  ::ninja::  :breton:

----------


## tonton-thon

Bon allez, depuis le temps que je devais le faire, je suis toujours à fond derrière vous  :;): 

Abo d'un an aux deux mags sans contrepartie et un mug, allez au boulot maintenant  ::P:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Bonsoir,

Je suis très très content si vous pouvez étoffer un peu l'équipe !

Vous avez déjà recruté votre nouveau membre ?

----------


## trex

> Bonjour,
> Je voudrais savoir si vous avez eux aussi de financement avec ce groupe: *Non, rien*
> En tout cas je vous recommande leurs service. 
> Cordialement


Ce forum n'accepte pas de publicités. S’inscrire uniquement pour ça encore moins.

----------


## atrepaul

Sur Ulule, cette précision confirme ce que disait Ivan dans le numéro de CPC du mois de mai :



> un papier plus épais et doté d’une belle couverture rigide


Ivan avait indiqué que ça justifiait l'augmentation du prix.
Ca ne me dérange pas de payer plus cher pour soutenir CPC, mais au contraire je préfèrerai un papier plus fin.

Ceux qui veulent lire sur papier (plaisir du contact physique) ne veulent pas trimballer dans leur veste une enclume.
CPC est toujours dans ma veste, afin de le lire dans les transports en commun, et déjà avec sa formule classique il prend de la place, alors je n'ose imaginer ce que ça va devenir si le papier est plus épais....
 :nawak: 

Bref, je suis prêt à payer plus cher, pour obtenir un papier plus fin.

----------


## Exureris

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je suis très très content si vous pouvez étoffer un peu l'équipe !
> Vous avez déjà recruté votre nouveau membre ?


Si seulement ils pouvaient embaucher Caféine à la rédac de CPC   ::wub::

----------


## Azerty

> Si seulement ils pouvaient embaucher


C'est le 'rêve humide' ( ::trollface::  ::trollface:: ) de 99.8% des abonnés, de l'embauche chez cpc pour être plus réactif sur les tests des nouvelles sorties.

----------


## Narm

> Si seulement ils pouvaient embaucher Caféine à la rédac de CPC


Mouais, je préférerais les anciens de HFR  ::P:

----------


## Tonton_Ben-J

> Sur Ulule, cette précision confirme ce que disait Ivan dans le numéro de CPC du mois de mai :
> 
> Ivan avait indiqué que ça justifiait l'augmentation du prix.
> Ca ne me dérange pas de payer plus cher pour soutenir CPC, mais au contraire je préfèrerai un papier plus fin.
> 
> Ceux qui veulent lire sur papier (plaisir du contact physique) ne veulent pas trimballer dans leur veste une enclume.
> CPC est toujours dans ma veste, afin de le lire dans les transports en commun, et déjà avec sa formule classique il prend de la place, alors je n'ose imaginer ce que ça va devenir si le papier est plus épais....
> 
> 
> Bref, je suis prêt à payer plus cher, pour obtenir un papier plus fin.


Mec, j'ai déjà du mal à caser mon smartphone dans une poche parce-qu'ils sont de plus en plus gros, comment tu case un magazine dans une veste  :tired:  ?

----------


## atrepaul

> Mec, j'ai déjà du mal à caser mon smartphone dans une poche parce-qu'ils sont de plus en plus gros, comment tu case un magazine dans une veste  ?


*Il suffit d'enrouler le magazine, et de le mettre dans la poche interne de la veste.   
Mais si le magazine devient plus épais, ça va devenir très difficile.*  ::|:

----------


## Ruvon

> *Il suffit d'enrouler le magazine, et de le mettre dans la poche interne de la veste.   
> Mais si le magazine devient plus épais, ça va devenir très difficile.* 
> 
> https://www.colourbox.com/preview/19...d-magazine.jpg


Et roulé bien serré, ça te fait un gourdin respectable. Canard PC, le magazine qui matraque le jeu vidéo  :Cigare:

----------


## Kaelis

Oulala, où qu'il est passé mon opinel ?

----------


## atrepaul

> Et roulé bien serré, ça te fait un gourdin respectable. Canard PC, le magazine qui matraque le jeu vidéo


 :;):

----------


## atrepaul

Malheureusement ce que je redoutais est arrivé : le numéro de juin est effectivement plus épais que les précédents (malgré un nombre de pages identique), et donc je n'arrive plus à l'emporter pour le lire dans les transports en commun, dans ma veste    ::(: 
Pour continuer à bénéficier du plaisir de lire sur support physique, la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour l'instant c'est de déchirer quelques pages lors de chaque sortie, et de les plier dans une poche   ::|: 
C'est quand même nettement plus galère, et moins agréable qu'avant...
Je répète que je suis prêt à payer un supplément pour avoir un papier plus fin.    :Cigare:

----------


## moimadmax

La vision de la rédac : 




> Avec une épaisseur de papier augmentée et une couverture beaucoup plus rigide, Canard PC veut être plus agréable à manipuler et donner envie d’être conservé.


L'utilisation réelle:




> Pour continuer à bénéficier du plaisir de lire sur support physique, la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour l'instant c'est de déchirer quelques pages lors de chaque sortie, et de les plier dans une poche  
> C'est quand même nettement plus galère, et moins agréable qu'avant...
> Je répète que je suis prêt à payer un supplément pour avoir un papier plus fin.


 :^_^:

----------


## Wulfstan

> Pour continuer à bénéficier du plaisir de lire sur support physique, la seule solution que j'ai trouvé pour l'instant c'est de déchirer quelques pages lors de chaque sortie, et de les plier dans une poche


Oui, mais s'il te prenait l'envie d'aller chier dans un buisson, tu es désormais paré, tu n'auras plus à héler un pauvre canard passant à proximité.  ::ninja::

----------


## Baalim

> Oui, mais s'il te prenait l'envie d'aller chier dans un buisson, tu es désormais paré, tu n'auras plus à héler un pauvre canard passant à proximité.


Du coup, c'est peut être imprudent de ne prendre que quelques pages.

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

En tout cas je confirme que la couverture épaisse ce n'est pas agréable à manipuler. Et je ne parle que de lecture.  ::ninja::

----------


## Jikob

Je n'ai toujours pas eu de nouvelles par mail, c'est pareil pour vous ou je dois vérifier mes pourriels (j'adore ce mot) ?

----------


## Poussin Joyeux

Pareil pour moi

----------


## Don Moahskarton

Moi aussi, pourriel c'est un pinacle lexical.

----------


## Sinequanone

Le 21 mai dernier, le mail de fin de campagne indiquait "Vous recevrez un email dans les prochains jours pour recueillir les informations nécessaires à l’envoi ou l’activation de votre contrepartie."
Plus de deux semaines après, il  ne me semble pas avoir reçu d'autre info non plus. Mon abonnement se termine le 22 juin, je souhaiterais ne pas louper celui de juillet. Des nouvelles ?

----------


## Jul Marston

> Le 21 mai dernier, le mail de fin de compagne


aussi appelé lettre de séparation

----------


## easyrimka

Du nouveau concernant les abo Ulule ? Je n'ai plus accès au site et depuis 5 semaines et j'aimerais bien pouvoir lire les nouveaux articles.

----------


## Woshee

Ouais c'est bizarre, ils ont annoncé fin juin, on est le 7 et on a encore rien  :Cell:

----------


## Howii

> et donc je n'arrive plus à l'emporter pour le lire dans les transports en commun


Va falloir faire un peu de muscu  ::ninja::

----------


## Fabiolo

Reçu le questionnaire à l'instant.

Par contre, même si il y a un bandeau "enregistrement réussi", il y a des messages d'erreurs dessous avec "failed to open stream" et permission denied lié au site ulule, bon je suppose qu'il n'y a pas de raison de s'inquiéter à priori.

----------


## Sinequanone

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> Ouais c'est bizarre, ils ont annoncé fin juin, on est le 7 et on a encore rien


Où est-ce que cela a été annoncé (véritable question) ?
Parce que c'est plus difficile à suivre si la communication est morcelée.

----------


## Jeckhyl

> Warning: file_put_contents(output_codes/xxxx.txt): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /home/ulule/www/index.php on line 74
> 
> Warning: file_put_contents(output_mails/xxxx@xxxx.txt): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /home/ulule/www/index.php on line 75
> ENREGISTREMENT RÉUSSSI !
> Merci, nous avons enregistré votre code client xxxx chez Canard PC et votre mail ''xxxx@xxxx''. Nous devons attendre d’avoir les réponses de tout le monde avant de valider les contributions.
> Vous pouvez fermer cette page.


C'est compliqué de savoir si c'est "RÉUSSSI" ou raté  ::P: .

----------


## trollbenton

> C'est compliqué de savoir si c'est "RÉUSSSI" ou raté .


Bonjour ici, même message d'erreur pour moi aussi

----------


## BeuSSai

Je viens de lier les 2 comptes, pas de messages d'erreur pour ma part.

----------


## Woshee

> - - - Mise à jour - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Où est-ce que cela a été annoncé (véritable question) ?
> Parce que c'est plus difficile à suivre si la communication est morcelée.


Dernier mail de la campagne Ulule :

Les abonnements numériques pris sur Ulule ne peuvent être validés que fin juin : il faut attendre la fin de la campagne (20 mai), ensuite le temps que tout le monde réponde au questionnaire qui vous sera envoyé permettant le rapprochement entre votre participation et notre base d’abonnés, enfin le temps que nous mettions à jour la base d’abonnement.

----------


## mabla

> C'est compliqué de savoir si c'est "RÉUSSSI" ou raté .


Même message ici quand j'ai lié les comptes ce midi. Faut-il recommencer ? Merci  :;):

----------


## Azerty

> Je viens de lier les 2 comptes, pas de messages d'erreur pour ma part.


Idem ici à l'instant.

----------


## Liven

Salut,

Pour ma part j'ai reçut l'email demandant de lier mes comptes Ulule et CPC, j'ai suivi le lien, entré pour code client, cliqué sur Valider et puis... rien.
La seule chose qui se passe c'est que mon code client s'efface de la fenêtre de saisie sans aucun message d'erreur ou de confirmation, aucune nouvelle fenêtre ou page pour poursuivre une procédure en cours... rien. 
Du coup je sais pas si le lien à été pris en compte. 

J'utilise FireFox par défaut, j'ai télécharger chrome pour l'occasion histoire de voir si c'était pas FF qui empêchait une fenêtre ou page de s'ouvrir, mais même résultat.

Quelqu'un rencontre-t-il le même soucis ou a des infos?

----------


## Futurama

UPDATE : Pas bien lu le mail, la réponse est dans le dernier point intitulé Plusieurs abonnements Ulule. Ce sera donc un ajustement post migration des comptes.

Salut,

De mon coté j’ai effectué deux commandes identiques à partir du même compte Ulule.
Deux adresses de livraison différentes pour la même adresse de facturation en résumé.

Or le formulaire de liaison Ulule/Boutique n’accepte qu’une seule association mail/compte boutique.

Du coup, comme j’ai un seul mail (Celui du compte Ulule) pour deux comptes boutique (un pour chaque adresse de livraison) on fait comment ?

----------


## olive22440

Par défaut
Salut j'ai lié mon compte Ulule et sur canard PC ce midi. Mais ce soir je ne peux pas me loguer sur canard PC. Après avoir mis mes identifiants, il me mets en boucle " vous êtes déconnecté, retour a la page d'accueil"

Je ne sais pas pourquoi...

----------


## M.Rick75

Y a un problème avec la boutique depuis 19h environ. C'est en cours d'investigation.

----------


## Grosnours

Il y a eu une purge de la base de données abonnés ?  ::unsure:: 
Cela fait deux ans que je n'était pas abonné, mais j'avais bel et bien un compte fonctionnel sur la boutique puisque je recevais des emails de CPC. Là je tente d'entre mon adresse email et j'ai le message "_Nous avons trouvé aucun compte lié à cette adresse e-mail._". On remarquera au passage l'absence du ne de négation dans la phrase.  :tired: 

Alors je n'ai rien contre le fait de recréer un compte, mais j'avoue que je suis surpris parce que s'il y a bien un truc qui est précieux pour tout vendeur c'est bien leur base de données clients.

----------


## Robix66

Vérifie que c'est bien l'adresse avec laquelle tu t'es abonné ?
(et que tu rentres bien une adresse et pas ton pseudo)

----------


## Ruvon

> Il y a eu une purge de la base de données abonnés ? 
> Cela fait deux ans que je n'était pas abonné, mais j'avais bel et bien un compte fonctionnel sur la boutique puisque je recevais des emails de CPC. Là je tente d'entre mon adresse email et j'ai le message "_Nous avons trouvé aucun compte lié à cette adresse e-mail._". On remarquera au passage l'absence du ne de négation dans la phrase. 
> 
> Alors je n'ai rien contre le fait de recréer un compte, mais j'avoue que je suis surpris parce que s'il y a bien un truc qui est précieux pour tout vendeur c'est bien leur base de données clients.


C'est l'adresse email liée à ton compte Ulule qu'il faut rentrer, pas celle de ton compte boutique CPC. Tu lies ta participation au Ulule à ton compte boutique CPC avec ton numéro client (que tu trouves sur ton profil boutique).

Et pareil que toi, l'absence de négation ne fait pas professionnel  :tired:

----------


## Grosnours

C'est la même adresse pour Ulule et mon ancien (et nouveau) compte CPC.
D'où mon étonnement.

Au passage mon navigateur proposait comme login sur la boutique "grosnours" et non pas mon adresse email. Il y a peut être bien eu changement de ce point de vue et d'autres depuis 2 ans.

EDIT: comme j'avais participé à la première campagne Ulule, mes comptes CPC et Ulule avaient déjà été liés une première fois. Je ne m'explique la situation que par une suppression totale de mon compte boutique CPC, qui était effectivement inactif pendant 2 ans (dernier message reçu de leur part, 14/12/2019).

----------


## Ruvon

> C'est la même adresse pour Ulule et mon ancien (et nouveau) compte CPC.
> D'où mon étonnement.
> 
> Au passage mon navigateur proposait comme login sur la boutique "grosnours" et non pas mon adresse email. Il y a peut être bien eu changement de ce point de vue et d'autres depuis 2 ans.


Arf. Ça aurait été trop simple  ::P:  mais ça valait le coup de préciser.

----------


## jilbi

> EDIT: comme j'avais participé à la première campagne Ulule, mes comptes CPC et Ulule avaient déjà été liés une première fois. Je ne m'explique la situation que par une suppression totale de mon compte boutique CPC, qui était effectivement inactif pendant 2 ans (dernier message reçu de leur part, 14/12/2019).


c'est pas la RGPD ça ? Ils sont obligés de supprimer les comptes inactifs au bout d'un certain temps.

----------


## Grosnours

Possible. La GDPR demande à ce qu'il existe un mécanisme de suppression de comptes automatique, mais ne précise pas (heureusement d'ailleurs) au bout de combien de temps celui-ci doit être activé.
Autrement dit le certain temps peut durer un temps certain.  ::P:

----------


## jilbi

Mais me semble que la CNIL, elle, le precise. 2 à 3 ans (au taf on a dû faire un batch qui tourne tous les jours et clôture les comptes inactifs depuis 3 ans)

----------


## Grosnours

Ça par contre je trouve totalement teubé.
D'une part 3 ans c'est bien court pour un nombre assez large de cas et d'autre part coller un chiffre précis sur ce qui recouvre une multitude de cas très divers et variés est voué à créer au moins autant de problèmes que cela en résout.
La GDPR est suffisamment contraignante par bien des aspects, inutile d'en rajouter des couches.

----------


## jilbi

Ben non, je trouve pas ça idiot perso. La base de la protection des données persos c'est de mettre une limite à la conservation des données "froides".

----------


## Grosnours

A part que ta limite raisonnable varie énormément en fonction des applications.

Une opération ponctuelle dans le temps va avoir une durée de rétention des données froides très courte.
Un vendeur de biens courants peut avoir une durée de rétention moyenne, si on a pas acheté depuis un ou deux effectivement on ne reviendra pas.
Un vendeur de bien rares/niches/spécifiques peut avoir une durée de rétention bien bien plus longue avec des clients qui peuvent se manifester que de temps à autre.

L'idée c'est que la GDPR a été crée dans l'intérêt des utilisateurs, détenteurs originels des données. Mettre une limite globale/universelle de conservation des données c'est aller contre l’intérêt de ceux-ci dans certains cas. La preuve, mon exemple avec mon compte CPC boutique. Ce n'était ni dans mon intérêt ni dans celui de CPC si mon compte a été effacé (si c'est bien ce qu'il s'est passé, tout cela n'est que conjecture).

En conséquence, la base pour la protection des données c'est pour moi de s'assurer que le mécanisme d'effacement existe et qu'il puisse être déclenché à la demande du client/utilisateur ou automatiquement. C'est tout. Le reste c'est au fournisseur de service de le gérer, dans l'optique de leur meilleur intérêt et de celui de leurs clients/utilisateurs.

----------


## Liven

Salut, 
suite à un mail indiquant qu'une panne avait été résolue, j'ai réessayé de lier mon compte, mais sans succès.

Même problème qu'avant : 
Je rentre mon numéro client dans le champs puis clique sur valider, mais rien ne se passe.

----------


## jilbi

> La preuve, mon exemple avec mon compte CPC boutique. Ce n'était ni dans mon intérêt ni dans celui de CPC si mon compte a été effacé (si c'est bien ce qu'il s'est passé, tout cela n'est que conjecture).


Ben, perso, si je n'ai pas mis les pieds sur un site de vente en ligne depuis 3 ans, je considére que c'est normal je ne m'en servais plus. _Agree to disagree_ on va dire :-p

@Liven: t'as mis le mail utilisé sur le compte ulule ? T'as pas un message (pas forcément visible j'en conviens) qui te dit que c'est déjà lié ?

----------


## Liven

@jilbi, autant pour moi problème réglé

----------


## Arteis

Dites j'ai bien lié Ulule à CPC (enfin j'espère  ::ninja::  )
Mais j'ai pas de confirmation d'abonnement sur mon compte CPC c'est normal ou bien je me suis planté quelque part ?  ::unsure::

----------


## Olorin

> Dites j'ai bien lié Ulule à CPC (enfin j'espère  )
> Mais j'ai pas de confirmation d'abonnement sur mon compte CPC c'est normal ou bien je me suis planté quelque part ?


Le mail qu'on vient de recevoir dit que ce sera fait dans la semaine.

----------


## Arteis

> Le mail qu'on vient de recevoir dit que ce sera fait dans la semaine.


Ah ouais bizarre le mail du 17 dit que ça sera fait d'ici le 22 juin. 
Du coup j'ai rien dit désolé  ::(:

----------


## Jikob

Pour info, mon abonnement a été activé cet aprem.

 :Vibre:

----------


## Jeckhyl

Pareil  :Cigare:

----------


## Baalim

Ah tiens, idem.
J'attendais plutôt ça en juillet.

----------


## Guitou

> Pour info, mon abonnement a été activé cet aprem.


Ah ben...  ::o: 
J'ai voulu checker mon abo et je viens de me rendre compte que www.canardpc.com est bloqué au taf ainsi que boutique.canardpc.com, mais pas forum.canardpc.com. Merci à l'admin pour cette exception.  ::lol:: 

Mais du coup oui, abo cpc, CPCH et CPCN tout est bon !  :Vibre:

----------


## Flad

Bonjour, 

Les contreparties physiques (mug) ont elles commencé à être expédiées ?

Cordialement, 

Eiffel AD (NB pour Jules : ça se prononce AD !  ::ninja:: )

----------


## M.Rick75

Heï-Di c'est ça ? Petite fleur des alpages ?

----------


## Futurama

> UPDATE : Pas bien lu le mail, la réponse est dans le dernier point intitulé Plusieurs abonnements Ulule. Ce sera donc un ajustement post migration des comptes.
> 
> Salut,
> 
> De mon coté j’ai effectué deux commandes identiques à partir du même compte Ulule.
> Deux adresses de livraison différentes pour la même adresse de facturation en résumé.
> 
> Or le formulaire de liaison Ulule/Boutique n’accepte qu’une seule association mail/compte boutique.
> 
> Du coup, comme j’ai un seul mail (Celui du compte Ulule) pour deux comptes boutique (un pour chaque adresse de livraison) on fait comment ?


Salut, 

Suite à la migration, j'ai envoyé il y a quelques jours un message sur la page Ulule comme indiqué dans la news du 07/06 mais je n'ai pas reçu de retour pour l'instant. Quelqu'un saurait si les "ajustements post migration des comptes" sont terminés ? Ou encore en cours ? A qui puis-je m'adresser pour traiter le sujet ?

----------


## Silver

J'avais répondu au questionnaire dès le premier appel, mais je me rends compte que je ne suis toujours pas considéré comme abonnée au site. Pourtant, je pense bien avoir correctement fourni mon numéro de client lié à la bonne adresse.  ::unsure::  

Je vois sur la page Ulule que je ne suis pas le seul dans cette situation, apparemment.

----------


## Azerty

> J'avais répondu au questionnaire dès le premier appel, mais je me rends compte que je ne suis toujours pas considéré comme abonnée au site. Pourtant, je pense bien avoir correctement fourni mon numéro de client lié à la bonne adresse.  
> 
> Je vois sur la page Ulule que je ne suis pas le seul dans cette situation, apparemment.


Idem. J'ai lié le 7 ou le 8 juin (sans message d'erreur), rien sur mon compte.



Mail update ulule de 15h45 (c'était dans les indésirables, contrairement aux précédents) :




> Bonjour à toutes et tous,
> 
> Nous avons terminé l’importation automatique des contreparties Ulule dans notre base d’abonnés pour tous ceux dont la réponse au questionnaire avait été enregistrée. L’enchaînement correct des abonnements papier a normalement été vérifié et corrigé si nécessaire.
> 
> Bonne nouvelle : nous avons décidé d’offrir 1 mois d’abonnement gratuit au site web canardpc.com à tous ceux qui ont acheté un mug ou une tasse lors de la campagne Ulule.
> 
> Mauvaise nouvelle : cette générosité inattendue a contrarié notre base de données, et mis le bazar dans l’enchainement des abonnements numériques entre eux. Ne vous inquiétez pas si vous constatez un chevauchement entre vos abonnements numériques, nous sommes au courant, cela va être corrigé dans les jours qui viennent.


- - - Mise à jour - - -

edit : ok j'ai rien dit, çà n'apparait pas sur la page compte du nouveau site mais bien sur le compte boutique  ::wacko:: 

- - - Mise à jour - - -

----------


## Jikob

> Bonjour, 
> 
> Les contreparties physiques (mug) ont elles commencé à être expédiées ?
> 
> Cordialement, 
> 
> Eiffel AD (NB pour Jules : ça se prononce AD ! )


Ah c'est toi EiffelAD ?
C'était cryptique.

----------


## Flad

> Ah c'est toi EiffelAD ?
> C'était cryptique.


:D

----------


## adriti

Rien ne disparaîtra du magazine papier. Les articles longs seront juste mis plus en valeur par rapport à la maquette actuelle. Rien ne sera inédit au site internet par rapport à la version papier. La seule chose majeure qui change quand tu es abonné à Canard PC papier c'est que en plus, tu pourras lire Canard PC Hardware et les Hors-séries jeux de plateau sur le site.

----------


## Arteis

Dites j’ai pas suivi ça en est où l’envoi des mugs ?

----------


## S0da

Ici le pro gamer est arrivé mais pas l'autre

----------


## Futurama

> Salut, 
> 
> Suite à la migration, j'ai envoyé il y a quelques jours un message sur la page Ulule comme indiqué dans la news du 07/06 mais je n'ai pas reçu de retour pour l'instant. Quelqu'un saurait si les "ajustements post migration des comptes" sont terminés ? Ou encore en cours ? A qui puis-je m'adresser pour traiter le sujet ?


Up;

J’ai laissé un message via le formulaire de contact de la boutique il y a quelques jours mais resté sans réponse. Comment ça se passe les ajustements ? Quelqu’un a pu avoir un contact quelque part ?

----------


## M.Rick75

> Up;
> 
> J’ai laissé un message via le formulaire de contact de la boutique il y a quelques jours mais resté sans réponse. Comment ça se passe les ajustements ? Quelqu’un a pu avoir un contact quelque part ?


La personne qui s'en occupait est partie de canard pc et ils ont fait passer des entretiens pour la remplacer. Je crois qu'ils ont trouvé mais je ne sais pas quand va commencer cette personne.
Le mieux est d'essayer d'en parler en direct via le discord de Canard PC avec Sylvester Standalone/Jules ou l'un des membres de la rédac. Ou message privé via twitter si c'est un truc possible (je n'ai pas de compte) à https://twitter.com/Canardpcredac.

----------


## Wulfstan

Ah, Pollynette est partie ? Elle a complètement embrassé sa carrière Twitch ?

----------


## M.Rick75

Oui, c'est ça !

----------


## Oncle_Bob

Ah mince, j'ignorais ça. Je croyais qu'elle avait changé de fonction au sein de  Press Non Stop.

Du coup, plein de bonnes choses pour elles dans sa nouvelle aventure ^^.

----------


## Wulfstan

Plein de bonnes choses à elle !

Je vois 1550ème streameuse mondiale Twitch sur les 30 derniers jours, 95ème pour la France, top 0,02% de Twitch, c'est super cool !

----------


## Haelnak

> Dites j’ai pas suivi ça en est où l’envoi des mugs ?


Même question ici.

----------


## Jaycie

> Même question ici.


j'ai reçu le mien, pas encore le "révolution" par contre  ::P:

----------


## Jesus Army

Je n'ai pas tout suivi dernièrement, mais c'est normal de ne pas avoir sa contribution visible dans la boutique si on avait déjà un abonnement en cours ? J'avais renouvelé mon abonnement pendant la campagne en Mai pour ne pas louper le numéro de juin donc ce n'est pas pressé car mon abonnement en cours apparaît comme "Du N°420 (22/06/2021) Au N°431 (22/05/2022)". Mais est-ce normal de ne pas avoir en plus l'abo d'un an de la contribution Ulule à la suite ?

----------


## M.Rick75

J'ai vu un message sur Facebook de la rédac disant que la boutique était en pause jusqu'au 22 aout. Peut-être est-ce pareil pour l'envoi des mugs Ulule (même s'ils n'ont pas été pris techniquement sur la boutique) ?

https://fr-fr.facebook.com/CanardPCm...type=3&theater

----------


## Arteis

> Même question ici.





> j'ai reçu le mien, pas encore le "révolution" par contre


Je viens de recevoir le mug révolution aujourd’hui !

- - - Mise à jour - - -




> J'ai vu un message sur Facebook de la rédac disant que la boutique était en pause jusqu'au 22 aout. Peut-être est-ce pareil pour l'envoi des mugs Ulule (même s'ils n'ont pas été pris techniquement sur la boutique) ?



Non c’est pas la boutique qui envoi les mugs

----------


## Sylla

Moi j'en ai reçu un (celui avec le lapin qui triste) mais pas le Pro Gamer. Mais bon d'expérience, les prestas qui gèrent ça sont pas ouf donc ça m'étonne pas trop.

----------


## Haelnak

J'ai reçu un mail de ColisPrivé m'annonçant l'arrivée imminente d'une commande de "PHOTOBOX GROUP", c'est très probablement le mug.  ::):

----------


## Miladzeu

Idem, colis de Photobox à priori dispo en point relais. J'ai cru a une arnaque sur le coup n'ayant jamais rien commandé sur ce site...

----------


## lustucuit

Je vous le confirme, j’ai reçu le même mail hier et le mug est arrivé aujourd’hui

----------


## HYARE

Bonjour à tous, 
Nous sommes le 30 août et je n'ai pas reçu le mug Révolution.
Est-ce normal si oui quelqu'un a t-il des informations sur la date de livraison envisageable/ prévue
Si non qui dois-je contacter pour résoudre ce soucis. 
Merci pour le retour.

----------


## blimp

Je n'ai pas non plus encore reçu le mug  (pour ma part le mug avec du cœur). Il y a une estimation de la date pour les envois en septembre?

----------


## Kaelis

J'ai reçu en avis de passage en début de semaine, je pense que c'est mon mug.

----------


## Futurama

> La personne qui s'en occupait est partie de canard pc et ils ont fait passer des entretiens pour la remplacer. Je crois qu'ils ont trouvé mais je ne sais pas quand va commencer cette personne.
> Le mieux est d'essayer d'en parler en direct via le discord de Canard PC avec Sylvester Standalone/Jules ou l'un des membres de la rédac. Ou message privé via twitter si c'est un truc possible (je n'ai pas de compte) à https://twitter.com/Canardpcredac.


OK merci pour l'info, je vais tester ça
Sinon pour les mugs, bien reçu aux deux adresses distinctes donc ça c'est no soucis.

Edit => Mbon, je viens d'essayer via Twitter; on va voir ce que ça donne.

Edit2 => Dans le mille; réponse dans l'heure ou pas loin de la part de l'équipe. Merci Canardpc  ::):  Et merci aux canards qui ont pu m'aider sur le sujet =)

----------


## MoitiePlus

Bonjour, je suis un peu perdu dans les abonnements. J'ai bien accès au site mais pas aux PDF (j'ai l'abo à 35€), c'est pas activé ou j'ai raté un truc? D'avance merci de votre aide.

----------


## Flad

> Bonjour, je suis un peu perdu dans les abonnements. J'ai bien accès au site mais pas aux PDF (j'ai l'abo à 35€), c'est pas activé ou j'ai raté un truc? D'avance merci de votre aide.


Les pdf ne sont pas encore en place il me semble  :;):

----------


## princeofsky

C'est drôle, je venais aussi demander s'il y avait une date pour les pdf  ::rolleyes::

----------


## Wulfstan

Durant l'automne est la réponse officielle.

----------


## Baalim

> C'est drôle, je venais aussi demander s'il y avait une date pour les pdf


Vu comme c'est parti, probablement après la fin de l'abonnement au site  ::trollface::

----------


## ZyAvo

C'était pas Septembre la réponse officielle à l'origine ?

----------


## Jeckhyl

A chaque élection,  on croit  les promesses des candidats. A chaque ulule aussi  ::ninja:: .

----------


## Noirfa

Suis seul à ne pas encore avoir reçu mon Mug ?  ::sad::

----------


## Mydriaze

Hello les canards, j'aimerai prouver à mes parents que j'ai fait quelque chose de bien dans ma vie en leur montrant mon nom dans Canard PC. C'etait sensé etre dans quel numéro que l'on y apparait?

----------


## Praetor

> Hello les canards, j'aimerai prouver à mes parents que j'ai fait quelque chose de bien dans ma vie en leur montrant mon nom dans Canard PC. C'etait sensé etre dans quel numéro que l'on y apparait?


Ce n'était pas dans le HS des 15 ans?

----------


## Croaker

Je crois qu'il y a deux-trois pages dans le numéro de septembre, mais je l'ai laissé au taffe.

----------


## Mydriaze

Non, rien dans le numéro de septembre. J'ai rêvé ou quoi? Un membre de la rédac pour m'aider?

----------


## Jul Marston

"Merci !"
n°420 - juillet 2021
p.12

----------


## Regaone

Coucou les canards,

je ne sais pas si c'est normal et je n'ai pas trouvé d'explications sur le fofo, mais je n'ai pas reçu la version papier des canard pc depuis ma participation à la campagne Ulule ...

j'avais en mémoire que ça débutait en septembre non ?

----------


## olih

> Coucou les canards,
> 
> je ne sais pas si c'est normal et je n'ai pas trouvé d'explications sur le fofo, mais je n'ai pas reçu la version papier des canard pc depuis ma participation à la campagne Ulule ...
> 
> j'avais en mémoire que ça débutait en septembre non ?


T'as fait le lien entre ton compte cpc et ton compte ulule quand tu as reçu le mail ?  (si non, il faut suivre les instructions de la dernière news du ulule https://fr.ulule.com/canardpc-fait-sa-revolution/news/
(Et aussi vérifier que les infos abos sont bonnes dans ton compte boutique cpc)

----------


## Regaone

oui j'ai le lien dans le CDC Boutique ... mais j'ai remarqué que mon adresse de livraison ne contenait pas mon nom mais mon pseudo  ::|: 

Je pense que la poste ne livre pas chez Regaone  :ouaiouai: 

c'est corrigé, merci Olih (je verrai le mois prochain)

----------


## Bofang

Je profite de la matinale et pertinente intervention d'Olih pour me signaler ici en tant qu'interlocuteur pour ces problèmes, ou tout autre question (sur le mag ou les abonnements, les horoscopes sont facturés en suppléments)
Si jamais un irréductible qui n'a pas encore lié son compte Ulule passait par là  :Mario: 

Coin,

----------


## Flad

> Je profite de la matinale et pertinente intervention d'Olih pour me signaler ici en tant qu'interlocuteur pour ces problèmes, ou tout autre question (sur le mag ou les abonnements, les horoscopes sont facturés en suppléments)
> Si jamais un irréductible qui n'a pas encore lié son compte Ulule passait par là 
> 
> Coin,


C'est combien pour un horoscope personnalisé ?  ::wub::

----------


## M.Rick75

Et les thèmes astraux ? Illustrés par Couly, j'en commande dix palettes !!!

----------


## Mydriaze

Merci!

----------


## Noirfa

Hello les canards,

Vous avez reçu vos mugs de la campagne Ulule ?  ::blink:: 

J'ai soif et j'ai cassé ma derniere tasse  :^_^:

----------


## Bofang

Noirfa, j'arrive dans tes MP.

----------


## SylSquiddy

> Noirfa, j'arrive dans tes MP.


J'ai envoyé deux messages sur la page FAQ en un message sur la page commentaires de l'ulule a propos de mon mug. Mais je n'ai toujours pas reçu de réponse. J'ai raté quelque chose ?

----------


## Baalim

Je sens que les pdf vont arriver après la fin de mon abonnement  ::ninja::

----------


## Flad

> Je sens que les pdf vont arriver après la fin de mon abonnement


Ils sont déjà dispo au cas où tu serais sérieux pour une fois.

----------


## Baalim

> Ils sont déjà dispo au cas où tu serais sérieux pour une fois.


Wabon ? J'ai vu passé aucune news à ce sujet  :Sweat: 

Ps: j'étais sérieux  :tired:

----------


## Flad

> Wabon ? J'ai vu passé aucune news à ce sujet 
> 
> Ps: j'étais sérieux


https://forum.canardpc.com/threads/1...pour-No%C3%ABl

Bisous.

----------

